
The Process: Transforming SpaCy's Docs (2018) - danso
https://increment.com/documentation/transforming-spacys-docs/
======
noname120
The documentation of _spaCy_ (with a lowercase 's') is what made me fall in
love with this library. It is clear, concise, there is a left panel showing
exactly the context of what you're looking at, examples and remarks are shown
on the right.

I highly encourage you to see for yourself. [1][2]

[1] [https://spacy.io/usage/rule-based-matching#adding-
patterns-a...](https://spacy.io/usage/rule-based-matching#adding-patterns-
attributes-extended)

[2]
[https://spacy.io/api/entityrecognizer#init](https://spacy.io/api/entityrecognizer#init)

